# Product Highlight -CARCARE-SB FLEXIBLE



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

We want to share with you more about our products.
In this topic, we will briefly tell, and we will show a video about our product: CARCARE-SB FLEXIBLE.










This product can effectively protect Plastic and Wheels. It provides an extremely durable glass that protects about 1 year. It forms an outstanding, rather permanent chemical bonding to the surface and gives them a great stain and contaminant resistance. When applied to plastic and rubber trim, it helps to restore their gloss and color, and protect them from future fading. On painted, polished, or chromed wheels, it resists dust and road dust, eliminating need for dedicated cleaners.

And also add a demo video:


----------

